# VICTORY



## default (Apr 13, 2005)

When you are forgotten or neglected
or purposely set at naught
and you smile inwardly,
glorying in the insult or the oversight, because
thereby counted worthy to suffer with Christ -
That is Victory.

When your good is evil spoken of,
when your wishes are crossed, your taste 
offended, your advice disregarded,
your opinions ridiculed,
and you take it all in patient, loving silence -
That is Victory.

When you are content with any food,
any raiment, any climate,
any society, any solitude,
any interruption by the Will of God - 
That is Victory.

Author Unknown.

[Edited on 4-13-2005 by Loriann]


----------



## Ivan (Apr 13, 2005)

Thank you, Lori. I feel....victorious.


----------



## default (Apr 14, 2005)

Your welcome


----------

